# New Dish Mosaic on Dish home



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Is there any way to select the channels you want to be shown in the 6 windows? Or does Dish pick them. If Dish picks them then this featuer would be the dumbest thing ever. I don't watch ANY of the current 6 channels that are being shown.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

manicd said:


> Is there any way to select the channels you want to be shown in the 6 windows? Or does Dish pick them. If Dish picks them then this featuer would be the dumbest thing ever. I don't watch ANY of the current 6 channels that are being shown.


Manicd,

Dish has to pick them, the reason is that all six channels MUST be on the same transponder.

John


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

Isn't the "Mosaic" screen just a channel feed with the six channels multiplexed onto it? At least that's what the olympics coverage seemed to be. Not the reciever playing back/reducing 6 channels at once, but just playing a single chanel with the "mosaic" applied by dishnetwork at the uplink?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

There will be NO way to customize it to the user as everyone would have to have SIX tuner receivers in use (as opposed to the single or dual ones we have now).

I WOULD like to see if they could add a splitscreen function to the dual tuners we have. PIP is OK, but I want to open BOTH screens as large as possible. Expecially with today's widescreen TVs, two 4:3 images could fit on the screen fairly easily if they enabled the function.....


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

If I remember correctly, my old dishplayer had the ability to show the last x number amount of shows watched on a mosaic screen. Why couldn't that be implemented into the 522 mosaic feature.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Because that was only a static picture it would take. It took a snapshot and then jumped to the next channel when you moved the cursor. It wasn't 6 live feeds like we have with the mosaic.....


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I could be wrong on this ( i cant find a good link)..Over in europe they devloped a single tuner card that allows you to do picture-in-picture as long as the channels were located on the same satellite transponder


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

JohnL said:


> Manicd,
> 
> Dish has to pick them, the reason is that all six channels MUST be on the same transponder.
> 
> John


That's not accurate *at all*. The current six channels are not all on the same transponder. In fact, they are ALL on different transponders and they aren't even all on the same satellite.

CNN is on tp19 at 119.
MSNBC is on tp13 at 119.
TWC is on tp6 at 119.
E! is on tp16 at 119.
COURT is on tp2 at 119.
Bloomberg is on tp26 at *110*.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

chaddux said:


> The current six channels are not all on the same transponder. In fact, they are ALL on different transponders and they aren't even all on the same satellite.


Not to mention that the mosaic is on 110. They do retransmit the audio streams of all six channels on the same transponder as the mosaic picture and the data that runs the app.

Seven tuners on a card on the same transponder would be interesting. We have discussed this over on the main forum. Current receivers are unlikely to be able to handle the load. Is being able to pick your six favorites (out of maybe 100 options) important enough to put in the special capability card for one or two applications?

E* will be swapping all receivers over the next few years to migrate to MPEG4. Perhaps down the road the 411 and its cousins will have the power. We can always hope.

JL


----------

